# HELP, trip through France



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

please help!!!. My wife and I are fairly new to motorhoming and we are leaving to travel to South of France/ Northern Eastern Spain in a few weeks. Can anyone suggest a route, from Zeebrugge. There appears to be a few. Either down through Paris and Clermont then Millau or down through Reims, Troyes, Valence. Can you also help with regard to sites to stay on. WE have Alan Rogers books and Camping Cheques and done a lot of research but there is nothing like advice from those who have experience. Please help. I have read so much I am totally confused!! We have 4 weeks and do speak French and have driven in the rest of Europe many times (but not France).
Thanks in anticipation
Frankie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Frankie,

were off down to the Cevennes and Ardeche in may and intend to go Paris, Clermond, Millau, if you look at this previous post theres a good route for getting round Paris, the rest is pretty straightforward, you just have to decide if you want to get there quickly and have the extra expense of tolls or take your time and follow the 'D' and 'N' roads.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite5459-paris.html

I would also advise using www.viamichelin.com an excellent route planning tool for europe.

As for sites, don't worry, you'll have no problem finding a decent one, especially out of season, theres thousand of 'em, the municipals are particularly good vfm, or you could try Aires de service, have a read of my miniguide located on the column to the left of this post. If you speak the lingo then thats half the battle, my French is attrocious but we always manage to make ourselves understood one way or another!

Above all, have fun and happy travels to you.

pj


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frankie, Backing up on PJ's statement definateley use the Michelin site for routes, personally not done the Paris route, more of a Reims, Troyes, Valence man myself! 'Autoroute du Soleil' as the french call it, plenty of sites to stay at for overnights, whereabouts in Spain do you intend to stay?


M&D


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for replies all Mandyandave, we are planning on going down the coast pals, figueres, rosas, cambrils. We drove this from Bilbao 2 years ago but not with motorhome. Any suggestions or advice. We had thought on going the troyes, reims etc, do you know of any nice places to stop.
I am now going to look at the michelin guide, thanbks again


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Frankie. We always try to use the route you are thinking of going but start from Le Havre. The motorway down is mostly FREE. The coast road down through Spain is sonething you have to do. Some places can seem a little precarious but quite safe. We first did it in a little camper, but have also done it our old 31ft and managed it OK. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## 94664 (May 1, 2005)

We tend to prefer the Reims,Troyes,Valence route as well.Lyon is beautiful,but can be avoided by taking the outer ring road.Plain sailing all the way.We are off to the South of Spain about the same time as you leave.Very early start from Calais can see us reach Narbonne in the south of France by 9pm,with good rest and a sensible travelling speed.We usally park up enroute on the toll road services with no problem.Have a nice holiday.
Regards, Kieron


----------

